# Hay net in horse trailer? Yes or No?



## CLaPorte432

I don't use hay nets, but I'll use a hay bag. 

Make sure it's high enough to where a foot can't get caught.


----------



## TexasBlaze

Id be careful about em. I had a friend whos gelding got his leg stuck in a haybag that had an iron bar in the top to help it hold its shape. She had to cut the haybag out before Christmas broke his leg. She heard something wrong in the trailer and he was going crazy stuck. it was horrible. She's been terrified to trailer him ever since.


----------



## Darrin

I know lots of people who trailer with hay net for trailer rides. I would worry about it over long hauls though, if they are eating they need more water then if not eating. Makes it even more important to stop and let them drink.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I used hay nets in the trailer because my horse likes to push the hat bag around and then it flops to the side without the hole. Then he starts getting ancy and what not. Just make sure it's away from there legs and the ground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

I do and I use a slow-feed hay net. The holes aren't big enough for hoofs or legs to get stuck through and it allows me to hang it at a level where the horses are not breathing through the hay. My trailer has drop down windows with both bars and a sliding glass window with screens, to keep air flowing.

Small Mesh Hay Net in Colors | Dover Saddlery


----------



## themacpack

Keep it placed so that there is no risk of entanglement and no problem.


----------



## Joe4d

used one for years till I got to the vet and horse was standing there with one leg up in the air rapped in net, and it was pretty high. I'll never use one again. I have a small corner feeder and give him alfalfa pellets and busted up moistened timothy cubes when I stop.


----------



## Fancy That

I use corner feeders meant to be used in slant stalls. But I've also used my small hole haynet when hauling Minis/Ponies with no problem.

If the horse is BAREFOOT and you use a very small hole haynet and don't create a Loop, when you tie it....you are golden 

Be sure to use a fly mask when hauling with hay, especially if you have stock type open air/venting on the sides.


----------



## mls

What type of trailer are you hauling in? In my slant load, I put the hay on the floor. In my husbands stock, we hang bags if we are going a great distance.


----------



## Corporal

Good advice above. I have always used hay nets. I have never had a horse get a foot caught in one, but _if you decide to use a hay net_ you MUST tie it up correctly. Somebody at my (previous) barn had a horse injured in the stall using a hay net, so I got careful early with them.
First, I use the garbage can method of turning the hay net inside-out, in order to fill it.
I start with an overhand knot when full. Then, I run the excess rope through the metal tie ring and tie THAT to the very bottom of the net. I usually knot that twice. 
My horses can eat through the bag completely and it won't sag anywhere far enough down to be a hazard.
I'm very good at de-knotting lead ropes and the like, but if you are not, you can usually get them undone with a hoof pick pushed through the center of the first knot.
I kinda like the hay bag method bc hay nets shed so much of the hay to the floor of the trailer, and a lot gets soiled that way. Still, it helps to have a few on hand.
What I'd like to do is fashion my stalls to have them eat from a hay net outside of the stall, like they do at race tracks.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

I used to use hay nets/bags in my trailer when trailering. But no longer do. Especially on long trips. On long trips I stop every 2 1/2 to 3 hrs to allow them to drop heads drink etc thats when I give them hay. I just see too many get into situations with them. JMO

TRR


----------



## NeuroticMare

I use hay nets, the soft rope kind (not the nylon line kind) tied high. My horses aren't tied in the trailer (slant load) so they can lift /drop their heads whenever they want. I used to use hay bags, but my gelding kept eating additional holes to the one designed to eat from, he's such a nerd.

My mare will rarely eat in the trailer (though she'll vacuum up hay if she's tied to a trailer or in a stall at a show), and she'll hardly ever drink much away from home. I had an old BO who told me to feed her lots of carrots because of the high water content. Mare seems happy with that solution


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

slow feed hay nets. SO MUCH SAFER! and they dont fall out all over the floor. They are about 8.00 to buy and will hold a half bale of hay


----------



## goneriding

What kind of trailer are you using? Do you have mangers? If not, and you are in doubt, can you make stops along the way to let them eat when you offer them water?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*hay nets in horse box trailers.*



flyinghooves said:


> We are moving across the country with my horse and I am wondering if a hay net is okay in the trailer to keep him from getting to bored. Or should we just give him a flake or two when stopped for breaks? My vet said okay to the hay net as long as I put a fly mask on so little bits of hay don't get into his eyes however my friends horse did choke in the trailer on hay from not being able to put his head down and it was horrible. What do you guys think is safe?


hiya we use hay nets in our trailers and boxes over here it stops bordem and your horse feels better for it make sure you tie it up tight and tie it through a peace of nylon baleing twine if there is a problem with the horse and hay net it would snap and save a lot of problems.
when you tie it up make sure you make a quick release knot and put the 
other end through the loop as a safty catch if your horse tryes to undo it.
if he is a hudini in un doing knots.hope this helps.
sorry just read about your frends horse dont tie your horse to tightley leave some slack on the lead rope so the 
horse can lower his head comftabley sorry about the spelling so that it will help him chew his hay.
we use what we call haylige nets thay have smaller holes so the horse has to pick at the net and does not eat 
to much at a time.michael.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

We always use haybags as it gives the horses something to do and keeps them busy and entertained while we haul. We haven't had any problems with horses getting tangled in haybags but we don't hang them low...we hang them high and if they get there foot in it then they are doing things they shouldn't be doing in the trailer.


----------



## verona1016

I usually hang a small mesh hay net with a breakaway clip, but I've never trailered more than a couple hours away.


----------



## michaelvanessa

verona1016 said:


> I usually hang a small mesh hay net with a breakaway clip, but I've never trailered more than a couple hours away.


 hiya i use small hole hay nets tied up with bailing twine thin nylon string loop were the main string from the top of the hay net passes through and tied on to the bottom of the hay net.
so if there is any problem the baleing twine would brake first saveing injury.
the small hole nets over here are called haylige nets.
i hope this helps many thanks for the reply.


----------



## Rancher6

I always hang haybags for transporting horses. Just get them up there nice and tight and you shouldn't have a problem. I've trailered horses 700 miles in a day and they've done just fine with haybags.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Small mesh hay nets. Tie loose so they can hang their head low.


----------



## michaelvanessa

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Small mesh hay nets. Tie loose so they can hang their head low.


 hiya casey you have got it in a nut shell and some times i tie a small piece of bailing twine on to the breast bar and the hay net when thay use to travle togeather.
also i love your caption about your horse i think thats great.
and its a pleasure meeting you.


----------



## Rancher6

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Small mesh hay nets. Tie loose so they can hang their head low.


 

Not so loose and low that they can pull it off or get caught up in it. Its not gonna hurt a horse to eat from a bag level with his nose. I tie haybags maybe level with the bottom window sill and to the side so their view isn't obstructed. And I don't want their heads down low in a trailer.


----------



## michaelvanessa

Rancher said:


> Not so loose and low that they can pull it off or get caught up in it. Its not gonna hurt a horse to eat from a bag level with his nose. I tie haybags maybe level with the bottom window sill and to the side so their view isn't obstructed. And I don't want their heads down low in a trailer.


 ah the nets bottom is flush with the breast bar as on my little box thay travle side by side with a partition in the middle i redesigned it a little i got
2 sectinos of box iron so the partition goes side ways as well so i i wanted to show one of them the pony stood on the back of the box.
many thanks for your reply if you want to see a picture of the box its what we call over here a ford transit 3.5 tonns.
once again many thanks.


----------



## michaelvanessa

Rancher said:


> I always hang haybags for transporting horses. Just get them up there nice and tight and you shouldn't have a problem. I've trailered horses 700 miles in a day and they've done just fine with haybags.


 hiya iv posted pictures of my horse box in my albums many thanks and nice meeting you.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Rancher said:


> Not so loose and low that they can pull it off or get caught up in it. Its not gonna hurt a horse to eat from a bag level with his nose. I tie haybags maybe level with the bottom window sill and to the side so their view isn't obstructed. And I don't want their heads down low in a trailer.


Sorry, I meant tie the horse looser. And the small mesh hay nets have super small holes that slow down the horse eating AND the horse cant get a hoof stuck in them. Keep in mind that shod horses can get their shoe stuck in the net.


----------



## michaelvanessa

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Sorry, I meant tie the horse looser. And the small mesh hay nets have super small holes that slow down the horse eating AND the horse cant get a hoof stuck in them. Keep in mind that shod horses can get their shoe stuck in the net.


 casey ill tell you a story and it happend whilst tricky roled near the wall he got stuck upside down the nylon of the hay net went inbetween the hoofs and his shoe and the livery yard owner found him like that.
that was an eye opener and he cut him free.
horses do the most crazy things there was loads of room in his stable but
things happen though.


----------



## HarleyWood

i use hay nets with my QH and moms horse, and my paint gets little hay at a time in the trailer but they only been in a trailer for 2 hours tops.


----------



## xJumperx

Short hauls - yes. Haybag, high enough, rope loose enough Cowboy can get his nose barely below his knees on a stressed rope. He is a quiet shipper, though.

Long hauls- no. They get a flake every other time we stop for water. Makes them need more eater so... we go without shipping anything over 2 hours (not really ling, but long enough...)


----------



## jody111

Funny in nz most people dont as they worry about horses choking - Personally I have one in there the can reach but not right under there nose


----------

